
Ask HN: Best multiplayer game engines for JavaScript/Node.js 2016? - ksmtk
What are you using for your multiplayer games written with node.js and javascript on the client?
======
bopcrane
I don't have a wealth of knowledge on the subject as I'm not really a
javascript dev, but I do know that Javascript and unity work pretty well
together using it as a scripting language. Where nodejs would fit into this,
I'm not so sure, but hopefully someone else can chime in on their experience

~~~
rpeden
If it's multiplayer, you could use Node along with something like socket.io to
handle real time communication between players.

You could maybe, possibly, use WebRTC for peer-to-peer communication if you
don't mind excluding anyone running Safari and IE. But with a game written in
JS and running in the browser, it seems like it would be too easy for someone
to modify the code and cheat without a server side component at least trying
to verify that everyone is behaving.

------
rpeden
I've seen a lot of people using Phaser as the game engine, and socket.io or ws
running on Node to communicate between players.

